# Beta Code Pulled, Moved to Beta Site



## ScottW (Jul 18, 2006)

You can still use the new site, but *PLEASE* only those who are technical and PLEASE only use it for forums... if you want to ANSWER or RESPOND to questions as a user or tech, use the main site.

http://beta.macosx.com


----------

